# Kikachuck's Goal Blog



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I said last night on my civic space blog that I wasn't going to post my goals here, but I changed my mind.... again.... and decided to go ahead and do it. My major goal (not resolution) is to become a more goal oriented person. Pretty much everybody who is anybody is. So, what I'm going to try to do with this blog is make weekly goals, monthly goals and yearly goals and update the progress here on that basis. Now, some of these "goals" may seem arbitrary and stupid, and some of them are, but let's face it, 90% of life is the arbitrary and stupid and you never know when something stupid will turn into something big.

Goals for the week of Jan 8th
1) Read half of _The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_ by Tom Wolfe: I've been slacking on my reading lately and need to get it into gear.
2) Clean car: wash, vacuum, the whole works.
3) Go to the mall and buy some new clothes (see Jan. goal)
4) Go out w/ friend: I've been really bad about getting together w/ my old friends this break. Since I'm going back to school next week, I'd really like to get together with this one person before I leave.
5) Download 1 new album from LimeWire: I need to diversify my music tastes a bit, and since I'm a cheapskate, I'll be using LimeWire (with spyware checker of course :b)
6) NO ICE CREAM: I've been very good for the last two months, but have slipped a little bit recently

Goals for Jan.
1) Finish 2 books
2) Have a largely new wardrobe: I need to dress better... period.
3) Thorough cleaning of apartment: I've been doing just cosmetic stuff since I've moved in, but I need to do a spring cleaning like clean of the whole place.. top to bottom... except my bother's room, he's on his own :b
4) Weight= 205: I really need to lose bodyfat, but I could probably use a general weigh loss as well. I haven't checked my weight in the last few weeks, but I've been hovering around 210 for the last few months (down from my highest of 235, but up from my lowest of 180) and I need to get going again. The ultimate goal (however unrealistic) is a Terrel Owens type of body.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You can do it. :banana We want updates. :yes


----------

